# smilie



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

just checking why this indian popped up when i typed the word indian


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

Indian


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The same reason why army comes up when you type army Army


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

poop


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Damn. Didn't work.


Hot chick


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Damn. Didn't work.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

learn something new everyday 
just wait for for old age i can learn the same thing new everyday


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *learn something new everyday
> just wait for for old age i can learn the same thing new everyday *



HA HA HA HA HA .....that's funnier than hell:lmao: great one bear:furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Same thing happens if you type in downloading .


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

d ownloading


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

air force ??? airforce

That is discrimination!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Spam. Also gets the smilie


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well dang it Spam used to get the spam can.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Well dang it Spam used to get the spam can. *


Spell it with lower case letters and it shows up.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

like spam ?
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im sure you already know it.. but you can check the 'disable smilies button' on the psot to show words...


why does the 'fu-rious' smiley :furious: 

look like he's laughing not fur-ious????


:furious:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

army spam and indian


----------

